

Indian Power Ministry to sell LED bulbs at 16 cents - avinassh
https://in.finance.yahoo.com/news/power-ministry-sell-led-bulbs-142619307.html

======
readerrrr
Meanwhile in Europe LEDs cost at least 4x time more that the equivalent
incandescent bulb did.

~~~
PhantomGremlin
That is a subsidized price, not the market price. They're buying locally
manufactured bulbs for 204 rupees and selling them for 10 rupees.

Here in the USA electric utilities have previously provided subsidized CF
bulbs. I haven't yet seen any subsidized LED bulbs.

